# New guy



## HenryFortune (6 mo ago)

Hello, new guy here. Glad to find this spot. I have a new Beretta 92X compact. I really like this pistol with just one problem. I hate the big hook on the mag base pads. Can anyone give me a hint on where to find base pads without the hook?


----------



## Arizona Desertman (10 mo ago)

Midwest Gun Works Magazine Bottom


----------



## Higgy Baby (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome to the club.....love the 92. 
Yeah those curved mag bottoms give your pinky a resting place if your hands are too big for the grip length. But in the way if they don't fit your hand right. That one @Arizona Desertman pointed out should do the trick.
I recently purchased the Sig p365 in 9mm and later in 380. They have short grips- and both came with one each of the flat ad curved bottomsl


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

There should be plenty of websites that sell the older style of magazine base pad.
Beretta.com, Brownells.com, eBay.com, etc.
Just be sure that a flat magazine base plate will fit your mag.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

HenryFortune said:


> Hello, new guy here. Glad to find this spot. I have a new Beretta 92X compact. I really like this pistol with just one problem. I hate the big hook on the mag base pads. Can anyone give me a hint on where to find base pads without the hook?
> View attachment 21073


Lovely pistol by the way!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## badge851 (Jan 29, 2013)

*Welcome to handgunforum.net from an Old Soldier in Olympia, WA; in the Great Pacific Northwest - * *"Handguns Spoken Here!** Hooaaahhhh!!!!!*


----------

